# Network problem :(         "Destination Host Unreacheab

## ardebaran

hello i have 2 boxes, 1 on slackware, and the other one im trying gentoo, i was checking some stuff from the livecd, i configured my network with   "net-setup eth0" i filled everything ok, but at the time that i try to ping any ip,  it sais "Destination Host Unreachable" i cant even ping the gateway (10.0.0.1), it only reply the pings to local host,    this is the route table if it can help on anything !! Thanks !!! 

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.0.0.0                *                255.255.255.0      U        0      0        0 eth0

loopback              *                255.0.0.0               U        0      0        0 lo

default              10.0.0.1        0.0.0.0                   UG     1      0        0 eth0

 :Question: 

----------

## steveb

could you please post the output of the command "ifconfig"?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## ardebaran

sure check : 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:21:0B:41:96  

          inet addr:10.0.0.4  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets: errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:35 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:3111 (3.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xde00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:23 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:23 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2296 (2.2 kb)  TX bytes:2296 (2.2 kb)

----------

## steveb

txqueuelen:0? This is strange. Every nic I checked at my place has txqueuelen:1000.

What nic is that? What type of network? Could you post the output of "dmesg" and the output of "lspci"?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Sith_Happens

0 is a pretty small transmit queue.  :Confused:   You can set it with ifconfig using this option

```
txqueuelen length

              Set the length of the transmit queue of the device. It is useful to set this  to

              small  values for slower devices with a high latency (modem links, ISDN) to pre-

              vent fast bulk transfers from disturbing interactive  traffic  like  telnet  too

              much.

```

----------

## steveb

 *Sith_Happens wrote:*   

> 0 is a pretty small transfer queue. 

 SIZE does not matter  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sith_Happens

 :Laughing: 

I edited my post after you posted, check above.

----------

## ardebaran

hey sorry the txqueuelen is   1000

i will paste the lspci only for my netcard: 

0000:00:0d.0 Ethernet Controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. Ethernet 100/10 Mbit (rev 10)

----------

## steveb

 *ardebaran wrote:*   

> hey sorry the txqueuelen is   1000
> 
> i will paste the lspci only for my netcard: 
> 
> 0000:00:0d.0 Ethernet Controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. Ethernet 100/10 Mbit (rev 10)

 module or fix compiled into the kernel?

which driver did you use (the "Davicom DM910x/DM980x support" one)? if i am not misstaken, then pci id 00:0d.0 is a DM9102?  did you loaded the crc32 module as well?

if it is the dmfe module, could you try to load it with debuging info?

```
# modinfo dmfe

author:         Sten Wang, sten_wang@davicom.com.tw

description:    Davicom DM910X fast ethernet driver

license:        GPL

version:        1.36.4

parmtype:       debug:int

parmtype:       mode:byte

parmtype:       cr6set:int

parmtype:       chkmode:byte

parmtype:       HPNA_mode:byte

parmtype:       HPNA_rx_cmd:byte

parmtype:       HPNA_tx_cmd:byte

parmtype:       HPNA_NoiseFloor:byte

parmtype:       SF_mode:byte

parm:           debug:Davicom DM9xxx enable debugging (0-1)

parm:           mode:Davicom DM9xxx: Bit 0: 10/100Mbps, bit 2: duplex, bit 8: HomePNA

parm:           SF_mode:Davicom DM9xxx special function (bit 0: VLAN, bit 1 Flow Control, bit 2: TX pause packet)

vermagic:       2.6.11 preempt K7 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4

depends:

alias:          pci:v00001282d00009132sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001282d00009102sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001282d00009100sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001282d00009009sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

srcversion:     CA1476C588DA0F76C572D94

gentoo linux-2.6.11 #
```

maybe it would be better to use one of the other tulip nic based drivers? maybe the tulip driver would do the job better (the davidcom drivers are horribly broken). 

cheers

SteveB

----------

